# my reds and my brandtii piranha.



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

The tanks arnt finished yet either i still have to put my backround on and drift wood is in the porcess of waterlogging.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice pictures how big r they


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i have no clue my dad set them p and told me hoe to do it he sized the pics sorry bout the size.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

too damn big slim the puictures up dont worry i havwe the sma e problem


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

you really should try to take some pics without the flash.
just hold the camera really steady: set it down on a table, use a bean bag, or use a tripod. and use the timer too.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

im no professional photographer sry


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

fixed the pics


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

looks good to me


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)




----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice brandtii


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice reds, how does your brandti act around you? does he swim around the tank or just chills in a corner all day like my brandti?


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool lookin P's mate! Just one thing i would do tho. A nice background!!


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

pretty cool needs a background!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i no it needs a backround and i have one just havnt put it up yet
and my bradntii just sits around all day i tryed puttin more plants in there andhe still doesnt move


----------

